# photos reduced black



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

All right, why can't I get this to work? I tried to post photos from photobucket and none of them show up. I've even posted them before but no matter which way I've tried, they don't show. Anyone got an answer? thanks









Bill


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I don't have an answer, but I'm not surprised. I haven't been able to post pictures in my photo album for over a week. 
There's a few us I believe that are having trouble posting pictures. I think I can put them in a post, just not my album. Maybe your problem is a different one.........


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Still no luck*

Which one are we supposed to copy and why do I have to have 4 choices for how to do it? Sometimes, I just hate computers.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

jbangelfish said:


> **Which one are we supposed to copy *and why do I have to have 4 choices for how to do it?
> 
> Sometimes, I just hate computers.


The bottom one, IMG CODE


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Now that's weird*

I edited the code and it works. For some reason when I copy, it's getting too much information. Why?

Bill


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*More pics, maybe*

I'll try some more but this is just strange.









Same bird, young black reduced, still in first moult.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm glad you were able to post your pictures.  
Your bird is absolutely stunning. 

Cindy


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*He is really something. I'm really pleased to have him*








I'll try to post pictures of his nestmate, which I thought I already had.









This is very strange. I get two sets of bracketed info and until I delete one, there is no pic. Anyway, another reduced black. Looks very much like andalusion and I would not rule out that it could be reduced andalusion.

Bill


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*One more reduced black*








This is another with yet a different look.







I don't know what makes them look one way or another. The gene is new to me. This one nearly looks brown, note the quill color.

Bill


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Georgous...........these are rollers?


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Well the birds are lovely, too bad PT is being a mischievous brat with your pics


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Yes, I only have rollers anymore*



Lovebirds said:


> Georgous...........these are rollers?


Oddly, the reduced gene first showed up in rollers and I never had any until a week ago. A man named Carl Graeffe discovered it many years ago in a pair that he bought from a youngster. It had never been seen before and luckily it fell into the hands of a genetic pioneer.

I now have so many genes to play with that I can produce new colors for many years to come. You can put reduced on any color and recessive opal to all colors as well. I have alot of work to do and many beautiful rollers to produce. With the colors and genes that I now have, it is likely that I can make something that has yet to be seen.

I am interested in rare colors but I want the birds to roll as well. It takes longer to make something out of them but the beauty of these colors inspires me to work on them. They do roll, just not well enough for the competition guys. This will take work and I will breed these rare genes into my fireballs and hopefully have the better of both worlds.

Bill


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Those are gorgeous birds. Will they darken after the first molt?

Margaret


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hi Margaret*



Margarret said:


> Those are gorgeous birds. Will they darken after the first molt?
> 
> Margaret


No, it seems that they get lighter and the stenciling or penciling or whatever you'd like to call it get's more pronounced. In baby feather, they are all kind of muddy or smeared. The head area may darken alittle from the moult but the rest is as I said above. They are very neat birds.

Bill


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what a beautiful color, I enjoyed looking...glad I got to see them..you never know around here...lol... they seem calm in your hand too..thanks for showing them.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, they are beauties.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi Bill,The first bird that you have posted with the lacing looks very much like one of my Opal saddles so I was wondering if the parents of these two that you have posted here may be carring Opal and Reduced.I think that the second bird you have posted here is Reduced while the first is Opal. It is my understanding that a bird can carry reduced but not show it. Hope that Frank will stop by and give us his opinion.* .GEORGE


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hi George*



george simon said:


> *Hi Bill,The first bird that you have posted with the lacing looks very much like one of my Opal saddles so I was wondering if the parents of these two that you have posted here may be carring Opal and Reduced.I think that the second bird you have posted here is Reduced while the first is Opal. It is my understanding that a bird can carry reduced but not show it. Hope that Frank will stop by and give us his opinion.* .GEORGE


I can't be certain but they were all from what is supposed to be pure reduced black birds. Reduced is a sex linked recessive, just like dilute.

The first bird, I think probably is just that. I know they have a strong resemblance to some opals. I'm still trying to sort out if we have dominant opal or recessive but I'm leaning toward dominant as recessive opal in rollers is supposed to be very rare. One of them that shows the heavy darker lace pattern, I wonder if it is reduced andalusion. The very light pattern bird looks to possibly be just reduced black. There is one with white spotting and a slightly different color and McGuan thought that it may be opal and reduced, as I sent him a photo.

The breeding stock came from McGuan (slobberknocker), Tony Roberts and some from James Turner. They were bred by Myron Turk and he and I have been trying to sort out the parents and the genetics of this bunch. They are a great looking group of birds. I have some others in recessive yellow with opal genes and am waiting for first moult to finish before trying to decide what is what.

I'll post more pics over time and we can all try to figure these guys out.

Bill


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Those birds are just stunning!


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Thanks for all of the comments*

They really are beautiful birds and it's hard for me to relate just how pleased that I am to have found them.

I have several that I will take pictures of and post them. Some, I'm waiting for the adult feathers to come in as they are all young and it's their adult plumage that becomes so striking and also allows us to have a much better idea of what they are.

Bill


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

jbangelfish said:


> All right, why can't I get this to work? I tried to post photos from photobucket and none of them show up. I've even posted them before but no matter which way I've tried, they don't show. Anyone got an answer? thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you go into photobucket, you copy the IMG Code. Then paste it here, like this


----------

